# Solved: Outlook 2007 - 0x800CCC92 error



## computertechie (Jul 10, 2007)

Just put in brand new Windows XP computer.

3 users - all with separate Windows profiles
All 3 use Outlook 2007 and all 3 have BT Internet accounts.
2 of the BT Internet accounts work fine, the 3rd throws up problems - gives the error 0x800CCC92

I've checked the settings many times - they are correct
We can also log into the BT webmail so we know the password is correct
I've deleted the account and set it up again
I've deleted the Outlook profile, created a new one and put the account in again.

Yet the problem remains. I put the correct settings in and then test the account - It sends email ok, we know this as I can go into the webmail and see the Outlook test messages, it just won't receive the messages. Totally stumped.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *computertechie*

Can you post the entire error message, please?

Look in the Send/Receive group and see if *Receive Mail Items* is checked.
Tools > Options > Mail Setup tab > Send/Receive button
Select the Send/Receive group and click the *Edit* button.

Verify there is a check mark for:
*Include the selected account in this group*
*Send Mail Items* and
*Receive Mail Items*

Is the third account a subaccount? Does one of the first two accounts download the messages for the third account?

Does the third account work if it is setup in one of the other Windows User Accounts?

Let us know.


----------



## computertechie (Jul 10, 2007)

We just left it. The following day it started working!!!!! One of those weird things for which there is no explanation.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Must have been a problem on their end.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------

